# Outside The Wire



## Dog Walker (26 Dec 2007)

I have received a new book for Christmas dealing with the Canadians in Afghanistan called ‘Outside the Wire, the War in Afghanistan in the words of its Participants” Kevin Patterson and Jane Warren editors. I haven’t started to read it yet so I can’t make any comments about its content. But here is a link to Chapters Indigo with the details.  

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Outside-Wire-War-Afghanistan-Words-Kevin-Patterson-Jane-Warren/9780307356260-item.html?ref=Search+Books%3a+%2527Outside+the+Wire%2527


----------



## Dog Walker (5 Jan 2008)

I am about three quarters of the way through the book “Outside the Wire” Those who enjoyed Christie Blatchford’s book “Fifteen Days” should also enjoy reading this book. Like Blatchford’s book each chapter is a separate story. However, these are written in the first person by the participants. While much of the content includes soldier’s accounts of combat, the book fills in some of the gaps left by Blatchford’s book. It includes accounts of development work being carried out by Canada’s soldiers as well civilian aid workers. It also gives more insight into the Afghan culture and their way of doing business.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Jan 2008)

Looks like Canada AM interviewed Kevin Patterson, the author yesterday morning. CTV now has a piece on the book in their "Specials" section.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080114/patterson_book_080114/20080114?hub=Specials



> 'Outside the Wire' offers frontline view of war
> 
> Updated Tue. Jan. 15 2008 6:40 AM ET
> 
> ...




Midget


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jan 2008)

Just picked it up, I'll post a layman's review (as that's the only perspective I have) once I get through it. I have to say, I'm anticipating good things after a quick leaf-through.


----------



## sjm (13 Feb 2008)

Just finished it.  Not a bad read. Thanks to the NDHQ library system I didn't have to pay for it.  The die-hards might want a copy for thier collections but I preferred 15 Days by-far.

Still worth the read but I can't see a re-read in the future.

For those collecting the soldiers' stories, a quick google of the blogs out there might be a better source.

All-in-all I might still pick up a copy for myself sometime down the road, gotta support those Canadian authors, eh.


----------



## guns_and_roses (7 Mar 2008)

I have just began reading it. So far its a great book,and I hope to finish by the end of next week.


----------



## UCModFloppy (12 Mar 2008)

Reading this book right after "Fifteen Days" is really amazing as most of the stories overlap. Its great to see more than one perspective of the same situation. The stories from the aid workers are quite well done as well. They should both be required reading for anyone interested in what our men and women are doing in Afghanistan. Kudos!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2008)

*Outside the Wire*
Edited by Kevin Patterson and Jane Warren


```
<A HREF="http://www.outsidethewire.ca/"><img src="http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/11iy4pAJG5L._AA115_.jpg" border="0" align="right"></a>
```
Yes, _Outside the Wire_ is another book written about Canadians in Afghanistan, and like most it has familiar elements: the battles of Panjwai, ramp ceremonies and rocket attacks. There is however a notable difference between this book and most others on the subject. It is not written by a single author about their personal experiences in Afghanistan or the overall strategy in the region, instead it is a collection of short writings from a variety of authors. I enjoyed this "bite-size" format, it not only allowed for a broader perspective, but I was able to read a story and put the book down for a while if things were busy.

On first blush, you might be tempted to pass it over as a re-write of events you've already read about. That's true, to a certain extent. LCol Hope's selection was largely familiar to me, and of course most of us have read the account of our own Ryan Pagnacco. Others were completely new, and provided new insights into the mission, country and culture for me.

My readings on Afghanistan so far have been predictably narrow, focusing on the combat mission and soldiers. _Outside the Wire_  drives home just how limited that view is by including memoirs from aid workers, journalists and medical staff, among others.

For me, the book's strength is in its details. While reading the book the details about things like Afghan culture, mission logistics and day-to-day life are what struck me the most. You get the advantage of a variety of viewpoints, but there is little agenda pushing. Instead the majority is simply an interesting read on what it's like to work and fight in Afghanistan.

The format of the book means that there are contributions from 17 authors, each with a unique perspective and a story to tell. In some cases there is no single story per se, but these "running narratives" are typically packed with details. For those who have served in Afghanistan it may be repetitive and too familiar, or it may be an opportunity to reminisce about their time overseas... I can only guess. For me it was very enlightening to read about the simple daily life and routine of Canadians - and Afghans - in Afghanistan.

My final thoughts on the book are that while there will be some repetition for those who have read other books on Afghanistan, there is enough unique content to make it worth a read. At just over $20 the book is a good value.

*Additional Notes*


Official book web site
ISBN 978-0307356260 (0-307-35626-4)
294 Pages
Price: $21.12
Outside the Wire on Amazon.ca


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Apr 2008)

Great review, Mike. Might have to pick this up when I go in St. John's.


Baker


----------



## Franko (9 Apr 2008)

All I can say so far in the book is I had to skip one section based around one doctor.

Too much pat on the back and hooray me for my liking. Rather pompous IMHO.

Regards


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Apr 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> All I can say so far in the book is I had to skip one section based around one doctor.
> 
> Too much pat on the back and hooray me for my liking. Rather pompous IMHO.
> 
> Regards



Ummm... let me guess which of the sections you might be talking about. I HOPE I get it right...    ;D


----------



## Franko (11 Apr 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Ummm... let me guess which of the sections you might be talking about. I HOPE I get it right...    ;D



Nope...the chapter just before that one.       

Regards


----------

